# Muddy Bottoms ATV Park



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

ok guys check out this new park coming in may of 2014 in sarepta la. muddybottomsatv.com: Home it is supposed to be the finest atv park of its kind. ill be there opening day for sure!!! the whole park is surrounding eagle lake.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We won't be there opening weekend but we are DEFINITELY gonna make a trip there this summer to check it out. Been following them on FB. Still about 500 miles for us each way. It's gonna be an awsome place to ride for sure but with the mechanics shop, grocery store, amphitheatre, and all that I just hope we can afford their prices !!!! Can't be any more expensive than B&B anyway !!! LOL


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah I only live like an hr away so the trip wont be bad but it would be good for a whole weekend or a week for you


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

muddybottomsatv.com: Home.....and before you start griping about the prices, what would you expect to charge if you dumped over 4.2 MILLION into a park for us to enjoy? Enough about the prices already....DANG!!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well I don't care how ,much you put into a park you still can't charge outrageous prices or you will eventually close down due to a lack of people willing to pay that just to ride atv's. Looking at the site the prices for a weekend are about the same as mud nats, but the prices for their rv hookups and ESPECIALLY the cabins is just absolutely absurd. I mean come on $800 for a cabin for three days ??? Our group will probably still make a trip there this summer just to check it out but it might be the only one we make there !! LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And $15 to go to the bathroom? Forget that. 

If I had 4.2mil to invest, I would not have dumped it into a mud park. 

Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I looked on the web site but it never says where it is located can anybody help ?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

219 George Taylor rd, sarepta, la 71071. It's under "the park" tab, then "directions". The prices seem reasonable for the non-event days. We'll probably go once to see how it is. Google says it's 3.5 hrs from home. 220 miles.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

guys i personally dont blame them for the price but in all honesty. you get what you pay for. now yes the bathroom incident... idk about that but what i do know is this. this is going to be an awesome park and have more amenities than any other park. thos place should be a true atver's dream. and just to throw out there dreams arent cheap haha


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

10.5 hrs away 651miles 
That sucks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Wfolsom said:


> 10.5 hrs away 651miles
> That sucks


Bout 560 miles one way for us. But we still gonna go check it out this summer, just gonna go on a "non" event weekend. That's the only we'll be able to afford it !! LOL And like P said, $15 to take a dump !!!:thinking:


----------



## jersmith (Feb 5, 2014)

Go like Xtreme mud Magazine on FB. Tom is posting pictures of the place


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yepp ...bout 5 from me one way... plan on making the trip on a non event weekend as well, prolly be my only time LOL


----------

